# Température et Macbook Pro



## Maverick_ (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous propose à travers ce sujet de réunir tous les problèmes et/ou interrogations concernant les températures des composants des MacBook Pro. En effet, beaucoup de sujets ont été ouverts et nombreux sont ceux qui se posent des questions sur les températures normales et les températures à ne pas dépasser. De plus, ce problème est récurrent sur les MBP !

J'espère que ce sujet aura du succès et qu'il en aidera plus d'un.

A vos claviers !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h02 ----------

Re-Bonjour,

Je commence ce sujet en vous demandant s'il est normal que lors de l'impression d'un fichier pdf de 1 page(aucune autre application à part Mail n'était ouverte), mon CPU soit monté jusqu'à 75 degrés.

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses !


----------



## dude. (14 Août 2012)

Bonjour, tout d'abord désoler de la longueur de mon texte mais je me suis lancer et je n'ai pue m'arreter avant de dire tout ce que je voulais ^^

Alors Maverick_ Je ne vais pouvoir t'aider mais par contre je vais pouvoir te donner quelque information utile.
(pour relever les themperatures j'utilises "themperature Monitor)
Pour decrire un peu mon utilisations on va dire que je suis tres multi-taches, j'ai facilement itune+safari+chrome+mail+préférences systeme+repasta+text edit+utilitaire de disque d'ouvert et des fois un peu plus avec photoshop et d'autres, je ne sais pas si c'est la flemme de les fermer ou tout simplement que je n'arretes presque pas de passer d'une applications ou l'autres, mais bon comme j'ai 16gb de ram et un bon ssd je peux me le permettre! De totu facon je ne suis pas la pour raconter ma vie alors passons.

On va commencer par les processeur, les plus reccent en tout cas.
Personnelllement j'ai un i7 ivy bridge cadencé a 2.6GHz (turbo boost a 3.6) quad-core (le i7-3720QM)Avec mon utilisation un peu barbarre un les core atteignent généralement les 55-60º avec les deux petits ventillos qui tournent vers les 2000tr/min, de temps en temps (avec quelque applications un peu plus lourd du genre photoshop, imovie...) les ventillateurs accélèrent a peu pres vers les 3500tr/min voire plus mais la themperature ne depassent que tres tres rarement les 70º. J'ai réussie a dépasser cette température avec de l'encodage pure et dure ou alors avec des jeux, mais la les ventillos sont souvent a fonds c'est a dire a plus de 6000tr/min...
La themperature "Tjunc" (c'est a dire la themperature a laquel les core se coupent pour eviter de surchauffer) sur les portable est généralement de 100ºC (avec le numero de model de votre procco vous pouvez tres facilement la trouver sur le site de Intel) Mais il faut savoir qu'un procco de portable ca s'abime vers les... 80º...

Pour la carte graphique (qui pour ma part est une nvidia GT650M) Bon honnetement je m'en sert peu, je me sert surtout de mon intel HD4000, mais pour le peu que je m'en suis servie les themperature etait un peu similaire a celle du processeur mais de 5 ou 10º de moins environ, ce qui tombe bien car la themperature a laquel elle commence a s'abimer est de environ 70º.

Autant le processeur j'ai deja réussie a le faire monter a plus de 95º et une seul fois en jeux avec les reglages au max et tout le bazard, autant la carte graphique est jamais monter au dessus de 70-75º je penses.

Voila pour finir se petit exposer je pourrais ajouter que si le probleme est pas le risque de casse de materielle mais que tout simplement vous en avez marre de vous bruler les cuisses a cause de l'allu qui monte a plus de 60º et que les ventillos vous nargent a tourner dans les 2000tr/min, je vous dirais qu'il existe une application appelé "smcfancontrol" qui permet de choisir la vitesse a laquel tournent les ventillo. c'est bien pratiques quand on a le mbp sur les genoux par contre je vous conseilles de toujours garder les ventillos au max quand vous vous en servez parceque si jamais les ventillos ne tournent pas assez vitesse et que l'ordi surchauffe il y a un gros risque de casse! Par contre heuresement on peut redonner le controle des ventillos a os x tres facilement en quittant l'aplication et en mettant le macbook pro en veille.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Août 2012)

Maverick_ a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je vous propose à travers ce sujet de réunir tous les problèmes et/ou interrogations concernant les températures des composants des MacBook Pro. En effet, *beaucoup de sujets ont été ouverts et nombreux sont ceux qui se posent des questions sur les températures normales et les températures à ne pas dépasser.* De plus, ce problème est récurrent sur les MBP !
> 
> J'espère que ce sujet aura du succès et qu'il en aidera plus d'un.



C'est quoi l'intérêt d'en faire encore un nouveau avec un post qui n'apporte AUCUNE information !?  Sinon, à part les doubles topics et les topics bateau, rien d'autre à faire ?



dude. a dit:


> Bonjour, tout d'abord désoler de la longueur de mon texte mais je me suis lancer et je n'ai pue m'arreter avant de dire tout ce que je voulais ^^
> 
> Alors Maverick_ Je ne vais pouvoir t'aider mais par contre je vais pouvoir te donner quelque information utile.
> (pour relever les themperatures j'utilises "themperature Monitor)
> ...



Mais lol... Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire comme conneries !

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/ww...rd-gen-core-family-mobile-vol-1-datasheet.pdf


> The thermal solution provides both the component-level and the system-level thermal management. To allow for the optimal operation and long-term reliability of Intel processor-based systems, the system/processor thermal solution should be designed so that the processor:
> &#8226; Remains below the maximum junction temperature (Tj,Max) specification at the maximum thermal design power (TDP).
> &#8226; Conforms to system constraints, such as system acoustics, system skin- temperatures, and exhaust-temperature requirements.





> Digital Thermal Sensor (DTS) based fan speed control is required to achieve optimal thermal performance. Intel recommends full cooling capability well before the DTS reading reaches Tj,max. An example of this would be Tj,max &#8211; 10 oC.



Tjmax est de 105°C pour les Ivy Bridge. Intel recommande un système de refroidissement qui peut donner sa puissance maximale 10°C avant cette température. D'où elle n'est atteinte que très ponctuellement.


----------

